# Rabun



## rabunridgerunner (Aug 29, 2016)

Seems to be good acorns in much of the county especially high. But I have found a few spots at lower elevation with relatively few (including one of my go to spots). Cameras have been running for a couple months and while I have the fewest deer pictures in years, I have by far the most bear pictures I have ever had.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Sep 18, 2016)

Same with me, have 3 times more bear than deer. And plenty of acorns, hardly any deer sign and plenty of bear and I haven't seen a deer but have seen plenty of bear. My buddy shot a really big buck yesterday, we couldn't find it. There was no deer sign there but plenty of bear sign and the deer was still in full velvet.


----------



## GTHunter (Sep 18, 2016)

Man I wish I could find one of these bears that yall have on camera. I've been up on old Lake Burton the last two weekends hunting hard for a bear (or deer or hog), but I have not seen anything bigger than a squirrel. There are an unreal number of acorns up there and the full moon isn't helping. I have found plenty of piles of scat and a dozen or so climbed and broken trees, but none of them look less than a week old. It is tough hunting so far.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Sep 18, 2016)

I have four pics of bears and one doe on Bramlett Ridge on Lake Burton WMA. Have at it!!


----------



## rabunridgerunner (Sep 19, 2016)

Still seeing the same pattern lots of acorns high. Had a close encounter with a bear at about 3200 feet last evening. Hunting this morning in the lower elevations and again seeing few acorns.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Sep 20, 2016)

Finally found some deer sign at about 3000 ft. No rubs , just tracks and droppings. Sat there yesterday evening and two nice eights came in at 7 o'clock, connected on a nice eight. Didn't get home till 12 o'clock, gotta love hunting these hills up here.


----------



## rabunridgerunner (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice work, they were traveling together? Pictute? I gave a bear a haircut day before yesterday but have not seen a buck since archery opened.


QUOTE=goshenmountainman;10365219]Finally found some deer sign at about 3000 ft. No rubs , just tracks and droppings. Sat there yesterday evening and two nice eights came in at 7 o'clock, connected on a nice eight. Didn't get home till 12 o'clock, gotta love hunting these hills up here.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rabunridgerunner (Oct 9, 2016)

The wind the last couple days brought down a ton of acorns.


----------



## rabunridgerunner (Nov 7, 2016)

Saw my first rub yesterday and with this cool weather have seen more deer on their feet during the day.


----------



## RaiderRunning (Nov 22, 2016)

*Smoke?*

Hey,

I am hunting near the dam on Lake Rabun from 12/2 to 12/4.  How bad is the smoke from the fires? Has it changed the hunting any?


----------



## jonesey (Nov 22, 2016)

You will be fine Raider ..


----------

